# Marker Binding Mount on Piston Plate...



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just picked up a set of 08 Volkl Racetiger SL with Marker Piston Plate and Marker Comp 20.0

I was wondering where to mount the toe piece. There are 3 holes. I do not have the center mark on the ski since the sidewalls have been pulled and sanded. I have a 325mm boot sole length. Does anyone have any recommendations?

I am looking to trade the M20.0 for a M16.0 if anyone is interested.


----------



## BigJay (Jan 6, 2009)

Tough one... This goes way back for me... 5-6 years ago... But wid a sole lenght of 325 i would think you're size US11 and above... so the last holes should do it... The three sets of sholes normally have a range size.... normally something like 270mm or less, 270-320, 320+... but again, with the size of your boots i would go straight to the biggest... and their mounting plates... so if ever you're wrong, there is no arm done... You'll just have to re-bolt to the secound set of holes

Post some pics, this would help


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

That is what I was thinking in regards to the 3 holes but I remember reading somewhere about Volkl's recommendation for the mounting of the plate and that when the binding is mounted that the boot sole mark may be forward of the ski line.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 6, 2009)

Assuming that these are used boards and the piston plate is already mounted to the skis it should then be somewhat centered already, so simply center the mid-sole of your boot on the center of the plate and use the closest corresponding holes on the plate for the heal and toe pieces of the bindings and adjust accordingly. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now the next trick question... Is there a center line on the Marker Plates? I apologize for all of the questions.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobert540 said:


> Now the next trick question... Is there a center line on the Marker Plates? I apologize for all of the questions.



There should be.  Almost every ski I have mounted, including systems have a center line.


----------



## BigJay (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobert540 said:


> Now the next trick question... Is there a center line on the Marker Plates? I apologize for all of the questions.



Measure center of the "longuest" set of hole... measure for the smalles set... then take the average between the 2... should only be 2-3mm tops between the 2... I wouldn't be surprise if you fall right on top the other mark... after all, it's a "center" for mounting the bindings..


----------



## Bobert540 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the help! I took the ski's out for a rip and I love them. Such a fun ski. I can't wait to get them in a course.


----------

